# Update Medical



## lee465 (11 Sep 2013)

I was just wondering if I completed my medical process in February of 2012 and I did an update medical November 2012, would my medical file be good up to November 2013? Or would it be good up to February 2014? I did try to contact the medical technician at the RC but shes apparently on vacation(?). Thanks!


----------



## DAA (11 Sep 2013)

lee465 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if I completed my medical process in February of 2012 and I did an update medical November 2012, would my medical file be good up to November 2013? Or would it be good up to February 2014? I did try to contact the medical technician at the RC but shes apparently on vacation(?). Thanks!



The recruiting medical should be valid for a period of 12 months.


----------

